# Tilly proud as punch



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

First wear of her Equafleece this winter 

















































Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

She could be a model for Equafleece!! Perfect fit! Does she like it? She looks very confortable and like she does not mind one bit!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Lol. If only I could get her a contract. 
No she doesn't mind it at all. 
Only bit she hates is taking it off over her head. She freaks out. 
The min I took it out from the press today she went mental jumping on me. (That's a good thing) 


Jeanie x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She looks really good. I love it! Love the color too.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Nanci said:


> She could be a model for Equafleece!! Perfect fit! Does she like it? She looks very confortable and like she does not mind one bit!!


Ditto that, I was going to say she should be the model for the company!!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

The lovely Tilly, mind you she would still look lovely in a bin bag! good coat though.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Love the colour I haven't seen a pink one xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Woweeeee she looks great! That's made my decision. Equafleece it is! Lola has long legs too... How elegant is Tilly!


----------



## njml (Apr 21, 2012)

She looks fab! Im def getting one of these for Alvy now.


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

I was going to ask if Tilly has particularly long legs.....I was hoping for a "coat" or whatever to cover as much leg as possible - so as to reduce the amount of legging needing washing/drying on return from walking!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Tilly is so beautiful, she really could model them! It seems to fit her perfectly


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Time to start getting her portfolio together


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Skitten at all of yer lovely comments. She's well on her way with her portfolio anyway (with the amount of pics I take of her) 

In regards to her long legs I do think she def took the mini poodles hight. If you wanted to cover most of the leg I would recommend you buy the suit. They are fairly expensive. 


Jeanie x


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Tilly is very beautiful in her new winter wear

She looks so confident in the photos

A carreer in modeling may be in her future


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She looks fantastic!!Ilove the colour,i want that colour for my girls,its lovely xxx


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Would love if my boyfriend thought the same. Lol
He refuses to be seen with tilly when she has it on. 😩😩


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Love Tilly in it so much, have just ordered the coat for Bette. Where did you get the great 'diva' harness?


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

flowerchild said:


> Love Tilly in it so much, have just ordered the coat for Bette. Where did you get the great 'diva' harness?


Hi flowerchild, 
I got the juliusK9 harness and you can change the signs on the side. So I bought her Baby Diva one. 
I love it. (So does she) 


Jeanie x


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeanie said:


> Hi flowerchild,
> I got the juliusK9 harness and you can change the signs on the side. So I bought her Baby Diva one.
> I love it. (So does she)
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jeanie! Have been looking for a good harness for Bette.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

I must say I totally recommend it. 
I got the size 0 one but if you can bring her to try it on. It took me 3 visits to to get the correct size. 


Jeanie x


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Tilly looks great and all set for the winter. A leggy blonde ... the perfect model!


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Jeanie said:


> I must say I totally recommend it.
> I got the size 0 one but if you can bring her to try it on. It took me 3 visits to to get the correct size.
> 
> 
> Jeanie x


I'd love to, but I don't think they have a US store, but they DO ship here, so I can order. Would love to bring Bette my next trip! I was thinking of the mini-size, but not sure so I sent them an email. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Oh sorry should have checked where u were living. 😳

I had the mini one got for Tilly and even though it was the perfect fit the material part looked lost on her body. (Especially with her hair). 
So I moved up a size to the size0 which gave way more material to see and was just a tiny bit loose but adjusted it to the smallest. 

Best of luck with it. 

(From the long legged blonde) TILLY😀😀😀


Jeanie x


----------



## NTochel (Oct 3, 2012)

she looks brilliant, Fudge and I live in a male domintaed house, we have managed a lovely pink bling poochie and gabana collar but they draw the line at a pink coat!! we're working on it though!! I love those photos!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

NTochel said:


> shew looks brilliant, Fudge and I live in a male domintaed house, we have managed a lovely pink bling poochie and gabana collar but they draw the line at a pink coiat!! we're working on it though!! I love those photos!!


Awh thanks. 
I must say my boyfriend gives out over it but I just buy them and when they arrive then I just pretend I can't send them back. Oops 😜


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------

